# Gleaming Kleen - BMW M3 CSL



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Looking at recent threads posted in the studio section these seem to be very common

On to the detail - Vehicle received the usual wash and decontamination stages

Wheels were need of a refurb so this was taken care









Wheels now looking good after a FULL refurb, sealed with Jeffs Prime and then topped with Miglore Wheel Wax









Wheel bolts were a bit shabby looking so these were tarted up









Arches given a good clean and then protected with Bilt Hamber Dynax S50



























Hubs also needed some attention so these were painted gloss black


















Few before and after pics of the paint corrected





























































































































































































Paint refined































































Once all machining stages were complete Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection was applied (a second coat applied the following day).

Wheel centre caps in need of a given a good clean




































Tyres were then dressed with Miglore Tire Lustre, engine bay with 303 Aerospace. Exhaust were polished with Autosol and wire wool and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant

Interior was cleaned, process was - Alcantara was cleaned with Raceglaze Alcantara Cleaner and carbon fiber inserts was cleaned and polished with Jeffs Prime and plastics wiped down with Einzett ****pit Premuim

Few finished shots of car completed






























































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovely work Jay, seriously thinking about getting one of these.

Gav


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

looks good :thumb: great job!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

What a car!! looks great now mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Fantastic work Jay. Everytime I manage to convince myself to stop looking on Pistonheads for the perfect CSL you pop up with another one!  :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic work, that looks awesome.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

How did you do the swirls on the lights? .

Good work .


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very very nice looks great super work


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

That looks great, what did you use on the wheel nuts and hub?


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job an what a car!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate - Looks great


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

Great work. nice photos too


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Jay, finished shots look awesome:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always, very nice work Jay.:thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Awesome work mate, quite a few of these popping up lately


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks outstanding in the afters, cracking attention to various areas Jay.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous mate


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice mate,looks stunning.....


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job and great attention to the details! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

nice work, car looks superb


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Fantastic work Jay. Everytime I manage to convince myself to stop looking on Pistonheads for the perfect CSL you pop up with another one!  :thumb:


Im so glad Im not the only one..!!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking lovely, well done.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great job, on a stunning motor!

If only I had the money


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't get enough of your pictures. Truly one of the best quality. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there Justin :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Fantastic work Jay. Everytime I manage to convince myself to stop looking on Pistonheads for the perfect CSL you pop up with another one!  :thumb:


just go and buy one Clark, there is a few low mileage ones about at moment



Raymond said:


> How did you do the swirls on the lights? .
> 
> Good work .


Menz 302 and a 4in spot pad was used, when I refined the paint work they were also hit

Thanks for all the comments:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks stunning


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Superb work and great photography


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Sensational finish, awesome (yes I know, wrong product) a pleasure to follow your work :buffer:

Thanks for posting 

Mike S :wave:


----------



## vtr kid (Oct 5, 2010)

what a turn around


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> that looks fantastic!





-Mat- said:


> looks stunning





saxoboy07 said:


> Superb work and great photography





Mr Face said:


> Sensational finish, awesome (yes I know, wrong product) a pleasure to follow your work :buffer:
> 
> Thanks for posting
> 
> Mike S :wave:





vtr kid said:


> what a turn around


thanks guys, appreciate the comments


----------

